# Update on Emu bones and question about possible rec bones



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't think of anything other than a kong that might last a little over a month to give my dogs anymore. They are MAJOR powerhouse chewers, all of them except our little Puck. The emu bones were good for the first two weeks...Two days ago I gave them all an emu bone each, gave Preston the largest which probably weighed a good 2 lbs with all the meat on it. So, I leave them to their bones for about fifteen minutes and all of a sudden I hear these HORRIBLE crunching and crushing noises. The dogs obliterated the bones to splinters. I took all the splinters away from everyone except Preston as he was working on his; well he saw me taking everyone's bone away except his. I thought, well his is the biggest so I'll just let him have at it. It was a really thick bone...Ya, came back about ten minutes later and I couldn't find it. Not one bit of it. Everything was gone.

So...the last few days have been lots of boneless meals and beef heart. All I can say is I am not feeding the emu bones to any of the dogs other than Puck. My dogs must have increased their jaw strength in the last few weeks because I could have left the emu bones out for days, and did, when we first got them.

I can't even think of a good recreational bone for them anymore...I'm scared they'd crack their teeth trying to eat beef ribs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as they continue to eat raw, their teeth will get sharper and stronger....as will their entire jaw, neck, mouth, tongue, whatever is involved in eating.

i remember the first time i fed raw, my dogs could barely eat a chicken back...now they can both power through bones they didn't have a hope of eating a year ago.

have you access to lamb necks? whole ones? not cut?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

How do they do with neck bones? Wallaby has been on raw for nearly four months now and pork neck bones give him a nice workout.


----------

